# Here's the blue one



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

blue STP on bbay ending soon. I would love to have it, but my better sense will win. Plus, I don't have a few hundred bucks to spend. enjoy!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120345798521


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hangtime said:


> blue STP on bbay ending soon. I would love to have it, but my better sense will win. Plus, I don't have a few hundred bucks to spend. enjoy!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120345798521


Hey Rich you bidding on this? lol


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Only $228 right now -- that would buy a lot of lesser Tycos.

:freak:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

You'd think for the price this is going to fetch, the seller would make the effort to at least blow the dust off of it and make some attempt to clean it up a bit.... yikes.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Is it Sano?*



martybauer31 said:


> You'd think for the price this is going to fetch, the seller would make the effort to at least blow the dust off of it and make some attempt to clean it up a bit.... yikes.


This car has more issues than dirt, Marty. Schlep on over to Track Hobbies' Tyco Indy page (link given below) and have a gander at a pristine dark blue STP Indy Car.

http://www.trackhobbies.com/Tyco_Indy_Cars.html

The bad boy on ehay has some nifty add-on decals all over it. A serious collector will want those to come off the car and they probably will. A serious seller would have removed them as he cleaned this kitty litter infested beast off before the show and tell. Is it sano? Heck no!

Hutts are obsessive. :drunk::hat::freak::dude: 
PS: Go buy my non-Action Figure! Please.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I had this car mint on card and sold it for $960 sometime around 1998.

I miss that car.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> You'd think for the price this is going to fetch, the seller would make the effort to at least blow the dust off of it and make some attempt to clean it up a bit.... yikes.


Exactly what I thought. He also has a Marlboro car, but its got a broken roll bar.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have picked up a few more bux if he'd given it a cleaning for sure.  rr


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Would have picked up a few more bux if he'd given it a cleaning for sure.  rr


Nah - a little dirt and some old decals won't hurt it value-wise very much. At least not with seasoned collectors. A little soak in warm soapy water with a soft toothbrush and all that comes off 1-2-3 and it looks like new. Unless the seller is an experienced collector/restorer, he makes a wise choice by not attempting to clean it and leaving it to the buyer.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Just noticed this thread. 

I watched this auction with curiosity as I have one of those in pristine condition compared to that beat down beast. My jaw dropped when I saw the winning bid amount. :freak:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I can't resist*



1976Cordoba said:


> Only $228 right now -- *that would buy a lot of lesser Tycos.*
> 
> :freak:


Yes it would, wouldn't it... :lol: :jest:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, I passed up that one but I reached deep for this one. Sentimental value. Anyone know this fella?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=330293374159


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

CHECK THIS ONE OUT....ITS JUST AS RARE AS THE BLUE #40....I WONDER HOW MUCH THIS WILL GET????
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyco-Red-Chapar...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
AT LEAST ITS CLEAN.:lol::tongue:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

DAVON said:


> CHECK THIS ONE OUT....ITS JUST AS RARE AS THE BLUE #40....I WONDER HOW MUCH THIS WILL GET????
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyco-Red-Chapar...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> AT LEAST ITS CLEAN.:lol::tongue:



No it's not.
I remember the Jersey boys having dozens of these and cheap too, about 8 years ago.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Pomfish said:


> No it's not.
> I remember the Jersey boys having dozens of these and cheap too, about 8 years ago.
> Thanks,
> Keith


YES IT IS...
http://trackhobbies.com/Tyco_Indy_Cars.html


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Ligier Runner said:


> Just noticed this thread.
> 
> I watched this auction with curiosity as I have one of those in pristine condition compared to that beat down beast. My jaw dropped when I saw the winning bid amount. :freak:


By chance, would you(or anyone, for that matter) have a rear wing for a Tyco Ligier F1? Been looking for one for about ten years now...


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> No it's not.
> I remember the Jersey boys having dozens of these and cheap too, about 8 years ago.
> Thanks,
> Keith


Hhmmmnnn - Not as tough as the Patrick, but it's damn close, and if Joe and/or Mario & Mike or Guy had even a few each of these, they all have the savvy to not flood the market and kill the price themselves. Are you sure you saw THIS car and not a different red car? I've been hanging with them for over 17 years, and I never saw this car "cheap" that's for sure!

Gene


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

thunderjetgene said:


> By chance, would you have a rear wing for a Tyco Ligier F1?


No, I don't. But if I did or ever come across one, would be happy to let you have it.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

DAVON said:


> CHECK THIS ONE OUT....ITS JUST AS RARE AS THE BLUE #40....I WONDER HOW MUCH THIS WILL GET????
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyco-Red-Chapar...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> AT LEAST ITS CLEAN.:lol::tongue:


*WOW!!!*


----------



## John Shortsleev (Jul 8, 2005)

*wow*

Maybe I should think about selling mine!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

thunderjetgene said:


> Hhmmmnnn - Not as tough as the Patrick, but it's damn close, and if Joe and/or Mario & Mike or Guy had even a few each of these, they all have the savvy to not flood the market and kill the price themselves. Are you sure you saw THIS car and not a different red car? I've been hanging with them for over 17 years, and I never saw this car "cheap" that's for sure!
> 
> Gene


From the "TYCO Red Chaparral Indy car" thread;



tomhocars said:


> Russell,When this car came out it was available only as a set car.It wasn't sold as a single packaged car.I was selling them at shows about 15 to 20 years ago for $11 and making a profit. Tom Stumpf


I rest my case.
Although I was wrong about it being 8 years ago, time flies 
Thanks,

Keith


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Hangtime said:


> Well, I passed up that one but I reached deep for this one. Sentimental value. Anyone know this fella?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=330293374159


Nice price! Well bought...


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Ligier Runner said:


> No, I don't. But if I did or ever come across one, would be happy to let you have it.


Thanks!


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> From the "TYCO Red Chaparral Indy car" thread;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes - I stand corrected - kind of. Eight years ago? NO WAY for sure, but back when Tom had them, there were a LOT of cars that sold cheap that are now very rare. I remember when he had them. 
Super Mag Nomads, all colors, were very available. Joe Corea sold a full set of them for $250 in his shop, including the blue one. Funny - conversely, 15 years back, a wht/blu/lt blu Speed Steer Corvette GT was a $75 car, as was the Sheriff car(maybe a little more expensive). Now, everyone has them on their tables, NOS.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

thunderjetgene said:


> Yes - I stand corrected - kind of. Eight years ago? NO WAY for sure, but back when Tom had them, there were a LOT of cars that sold cheap that are now very rare. I remember when he had them.
> Super Mag Nomads, all colors, were very available. Joe Corea sold a full set of them for $250 in his shop, including the blue one. Funny - conversely, 15 years back, a wht/blu/lt blu Speed Steer Corvette GT was a $75 car, as was the Sheriff car(maybe a little more expensive). Now, everyone has them on their tables, NOS.


I remember the Sheriff's hitting and bumming because i had just bought 2 at $75 a piece....OUCH!
Still have them 

The guy saw me coming because I had not known of the avalanche of bodies coming from Spain.
But that is how it goes. 

I know guys who spent $100-150 on Circuit Board Tomy's before they became common American releases.
It's all good.

Thanks and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

Keith


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Pomfish said:


> I know guys who spent $100-150 on Circuit Board Tomy's before they became common American releases.
> It's all good.
> 
> Thanks and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!
> ...


 
What!!! You mean they're not normally $150. bucks!! Crap! LOL


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

in all honesty,i dont think that the dark blue patrick and the red #2 indy are tough to find,at one point i had 2 dark blue patricks before i sold 80 % of my collection.i can come up with a few tyco cars that are harder to find,yet, get over looked because most think they are not as rare.i do believe what makes them so tough is pulling the 300-500$$ out of your pocket to pay for them.


----------

